# R22 and SlingBox Pro



## oldmaddog (May 26, 2010)

Anyone had success in configuring DiercTV R22 DVR to Slingbox Pro? It's not listed in their list, nor will they talk to you without $$$.
Assistance apprecaited.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

It should work fine. It's just like any DirecTV Receiver as far as the Slingbox is concerned.


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

oldmaddog said:


> Anyone had success in configuring DiercTV R22 DVR to Slingbox Pro? It's not listed in their list, nor will they talk to you without $$$.
> Assistance apprecaited.


There's no real 'support' needed... they just need to handle the remote control IR codes, and Slingbox provides a visual duplicate of a D* remote that works just like you'd expect it to. :hurah:


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Just pick any of the HD DVR's (HR21, HR22, etc.) The R22 works fine with sling.


----------

